# Travel Exams/Consults



## dballard2004 (Mar 14, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office for a travel exam because they are going out of the country and need an exam before they go to get the immunizations, can this be considered a preventative visit?  I say no because it really doesn't meet the criteria for a preventative vist meaning it is not comprehensive in nature.  Shouldn't this be billed with the appropriate E/M office visit?

Also,

If the exam was comprehensive in nature, would it qualify for a preventative exam?  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 14, 2008)

What about 99401 - 99404?  Because you aren't really doing a problem oriented E/M either.  Then perhaps V65.49 as counseling for travel?


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 14, 2008)

I considered these codes, but would this really be considered counseling?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 19, 2008)

The description in CPT states "and/or risk factor reduction intervention...", so it seems appropriate to me.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks.  I appreciate everyone's help.


----------

